# [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rush, 

Doesn't this depend on what the EV already is using and thus, lots of
different types of plugs and socket types? Most would be NEMA in my view.

I just started selling the J1772 plug and socket on my website
http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/main.sc so I am just going
to change over my connections with those. I'm going to "STANDARDIZE".......


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/main.sc 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rush
Sent: Wednesday, September 01, 2010 10:44 PM
To: EVDL
Subject: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

Hello all,

I'm in the process of making up a J1772 adapter box. What kind of plug 
(twist lock or straight blade) do you want at the end that plugs into your 
vehicle? This is 240 vac only, no 120. Or do you just want a pigtail (2 hots

and a ground) to hook into your system or your own plug?

Thanks 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My force has a nema 6-20p so that or 2 hots and a ground would be fine. I
would think you almost have to leave it bare wires so people could put on
what was needed (or offer options)

-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-box-tp2495729p2515567.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Rush,

I am using a Danial Woodhead Non-Nema 30A 120/208V 4-pole Twist-Lock 
Connector No. 29W09. The Plug is a Danial Woodhead Non-Mena 30A 120/208V 
Twist-Lock No. 28W09.

These devices are a inline watertight plug and connecter that has a 
overlapping seal and actually can lay on wet ground. The 120/208V is just 
the style of the pins configuration. I am using voltages up to 250V on this 
one.

The reason I'am using 4-wire instead of a 3-wire device, is that I can 
either charge at from 115 to 250 volts. The plug and connector has two 
lines, a neutral and a ground. The other end of the cord that plugs into a 
wall receptacle can plug into any type of receptacle from a 120V 3-wire, 
240V 3-wire, 120/208 4-wire to a 125/250 3 or 4 wire receptacle using 
several adapters.

To mount the male plug in the EV, I mounted in a 6 inch length of 4 inch 
aluminum conduit with a aluminum closure plate at one end that has a hole in 
it for the cable grip of the plug to go through. I just insert a 4 wire No. 
8 cable through the gland nut through this housing hole and connect it to 
the plug. Pull the plug into the housing and tighten up the cable grip.

I then welded a square flange on the housing entry, and bolt on a 2 gang 
watertight hinge receptacle cover made by Bell Co. You can mount this unit 
behind the gas cap, where when you open the gas cap, it also opens up the 
this cover using a connection bar.

In my case, I have it mounted behind a hinge licensee holder in the rear of 
the vehicle. This set up has been on my EV since 1977.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 01, 2010 7:44 PM
Subject: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box


> Hello all,
>
> I'm in the process of making up a J1772 adapter box. What kind of plug
> (twist lock or straight blade) do you want at the end that plugs into your
> vehicle? This is 240 vac only, no 120. Or do you just want a pigtail (2 
> hots
> and a ground) to hook into your system or your own plug?
>
> Thanks
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Doug,
Wow, suddenly the connectors are available for $125 "Car Receptacle" and
$450 "Supply plug" (with cord?) But who is selling the electronic package to
make it work with the "Charging Stations" in town? Without the Pilot signal
management circuitry the J1772 simply doesn't work.

<<<<<<<<<Here is a manual implementation' but the one KHz Square wave at 0
to +6 also needs to be present for J1772 compatible
chargers.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A-P9279C632.aspx
<http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A-P9279C632.aspx>
this site is selling a "Spa' disconnect, although manual It is
the perfect manual implementation for a at home charger supply, and simple,
waterproof, and low priced. It is a simple manual implementation, including

the GFCI protection and also includes a manual disconnect all in a proper
electric rated box, at a reasonable price, at only $120, to connect the
charging outlet or cord to then run another wire to power panel and a 240
volt 30 to 60 A circuit breaker. And it is "Rainproof ! " I've paid more
for the 240 v. GFCI ! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*.
And, Rush, what does your adapter connect to? and which chargers is it going
to be compatible with? Also, do you expect me to cut off the plug on a
charger in warranty?

If I convert my EV to a J1772 Receptacle, then don't I have to also convert
my garage or carport charging outlet to J1772 as well? so the package is
$575 plus electronics on both ends???

Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Thu, Sep 2, 2010 at 8:12 AM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Rush,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis

Working on that...

Out at the moment. I will read the rest of your note later at the office.

I will over come that issue soon I hope.

Doug
Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry

-----Original Message-----
From: Dennis Miles <[email protected]>
Sender: [email protected]
Date: Thu, 2 Sep 2010 09:30:10 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
Reply-To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

*Doug,
Wow, suddenly the connectors are available for $125 "Car Receptacle" and
$450 "Supply plug" (with cord?) But who is selling the electronic package to
make it work with the "Charging Stations" in town? Without the Pilot signal
management circuitry the J1772 simply doesn't work.

<<<<<<<<<Here is a manual implementation' but the one KHz Square wave at 0
to +6 also needs to be present for J1772 compatible
chargers.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A-P9279C632.aspx
<http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A-P9279C632.aspx>
this site is selling a "Spa' disconnect, although manual It is
the perfect manual implementation for a at home charger supply, and simple,
waterproof, and low priced. It is a simple manual implementation, including

the GFCI protection and also includes a manual disconnect all in a proper
electric rated box, at a reasonable price, at only $120, to connect the
charging outlet or cord to then run another wire to power panel and a 240
volt 30 to 60 A circuit breaker. And it is "Rainproof ! " I've paid more
for the 240 v. GFCI ! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*.
And, Rush, what does your adapter connect to? and which chargers is it going
to be compatible with? Also, do you expect me to cut off the plug on a
charger in warranty?

If I convert my EV to a J1772 Receptacle, then don't I have to also convert
my garage or carport charging outlet to J1772 as well? so the package is
$575 plus electronics on both ends???

Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Thu, Sep 2, 2010 at 8:12 AM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Rush,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"this site is selling a "Spa' disconnect, although manual It is
the perfect manual implementation for a at home charger supply, and simple,
waterproof, and low priced."

Dennis,

A little comment on definitions: It is a rainproof box, not waterproof. 
Those are two different things in electrical code. The latter has a seal,
the former sheds rain if mounted correctly. Looks like a good deal. I
think I paid $70.00 for a 240VAC/50A GFCI breaker at Home Depot.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-box-tp2495729p2522415.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > *Doug,
> > Wow, suddenly the connectors are available for $125 "Car Receptacle" and
> > $450 "Supply plug" (with cord?) But who is selling the electronic package to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"A J1772 controller board for the Manzanita chargers would be an easy
project." 

Are you planning to offer this as a product?
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-box-tp2495729p2525003.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm working on it. No guarantees but I think it is a good idea....no? Any
reason you can see for not doing it? Much better pricing than from
Yazaki....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/ 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of tomw
Sent: Thursday, September 02, 2010 9:39 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box


"A J1772 controller board for the Manzanita chargers would be an easy
project." 

Are you planning to offer this as a product?
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-b
ox-tp2495729p2525003.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Yazaki seems to be shipping 30amp connectors and cordsets, not the 40 odd
> amps the standard is designed to take.

Apparently the reason that the Yazaki J1772 connector cordset (that is
presently shipping) is UL certified to only 30 Amps rather than the standard
32 Amps is that it passed the UL testing at 30 Amps but failed at 32 Amps
[30 degree C permitted temp rise over 5 hours at 150% of the rated current
(which we repeated here to verify -- it's within the 30C temp rise limit at
150% of 30A, actually pretty close to the limit, at 29C, but exceeds it at
150% of 32A)], so Yazaki had to derate their J1772 connector cordset to 30A.
The EVSE it's connected to still gets installed on a 40A circuit, just as if
it were a 32A-rated connector cordset (as the older UL-certified J1772:2001
sets are), but the EVSE's PWM pilot is supposed to be turned down to signal
to the EV a maximum current delivery capability of 30A rather than 32A.

> Everyone seems mostly interested in 120V charging for the Volt, so high
> current will probably be delayed.

As for high current, from what I've heard, ITT's 75-Amp J1772 connector
cordset is supposedly on track for UL certification by the end of the year.
That is what should finally make it possible for Tesla to transition from
their current proprietary 70-Amp connector (that no one else uses) to the
J1772 industry standard. So I think there will be, though maybe not a lot,
certainly *some* demand for high-current, 75-Amp J1772 charging stations,
when that transition occurs at Tesla, especially in areas where there are
large concentrations of Tesla Roadsters, but I wouldn't expect to see a huge
number of 75A J1772 charging stations all over the country in the next
couple years. Most will be 30A charging stations, installed on 40A
circuits. From what I've heard, existing Roadster owners will be able to
swap out their current proprietary Tesla vehicle inlet for the new ITT 75A
J1772 vehicle inlet, at their own expense.

Charles Whalen




> Mark Farver wrote:
> 
> On Thu, Sep 2, 2010 at 8:30 AM, Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > *Doug,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"I'm working on it. No guarantees but I think it is a good idea....no? Any
reason you can see for not doing it? Much better pricing than from
Yazaki..."

Seems good to me, at least when the chargers become more widespread, since
diyers like me who use a standard 240VAC/50A receptacle at home could then
use the charging stations. I'm sure not going to install the receptacle on
my car and install a charger in my garage. Myself, I don't see why just
providing NEMA 14-50 outlets isn't good enough, when it is good enough for
RV parks. Works fine for me at home, and the GFCI never trips by accident. 
It did trip once when I dropped a lead from a cell log 8 and it hit the
battery box (end of cell log 8). Now I hook up the cell log BEFORE I
connect AC to the charger :^) - unisolated Manzanita.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-box-tp2495729p2527369.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do any of the MARINE connections use a pre-connection like the J1772 that
anticipates the plug being pulled and drops the power before the main
connection is broken while hot??

What is the thinking behind the J1772? To prevent arcing or an enhanced
safety?

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of tomw
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 10:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box


"I'm working on it. No guarantees but I think it is a good idea....no? Any
reason you can see for not doing it? Much better pricing than from
Yazaki..."

Seems good to me, at least when the chargers become more widespread, since
diyers like me who use a standard 240VAC/50A receptacle at home could then
use the charging stations. I'm sure not going to install the receptacle on
my car and install a charger in my garage. Myself, I don't see why just
providing NEMA 14-50 outlets isn't good enough, when it is good enough for
RV parks. Works fine for me at home, and the GFCI never trips by accident. 
It did trip once when I dropped a lead from a cell log 8 and it hit the
battery box (end of cell log 8). Now I hook up the cell log BEFORE I
connect AC to the charger :^) - unisolated Manzanita.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-b
ox-tp2495729p2527369.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This type of power plug connection is a common practice in industrial and 
aircraft installations. It prevents a arc when the plug is connected, which 
could weld the connections together plus the arc could set off a explosion 
in a Division 1 Class 2 areas which is fumes in a open area.

The plug connections, cable and housing we use are actually design and made 
by the Power Anderson Company. The plug is a 6 wire cable which has 4 power 
pins and two control pins which plug into a control panel that has a AC 
contactor which the contactor coil is operated by a isolated low voltage 
control circuit.

The four main power pins are longer, so that have to make first. The 
control pins are shorter where they mate last and thus turn on the AC 
contactor providing power to the main power pins.

There are several ways to turn on the AC power with this type of connector, 
first the two control pins in the receptacle that is the equipment is 
control by a control station or may have just the leads from the control 
pins jumper.

The plug and connector must have a overlapping isolated grounded cover which 
mates first, then the power leads mate third and finally the control pins 
mate last.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Sisson" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 8:16 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box


> Do any of the MARINE connections use a pre-connection like the J1772 that
> anticipates the plug being pulled and drops the power before the main
> connection is broken while hot??
>
> What is the thinking behind the J1772? To prevent arcing or an enhanced
> safety?
>
> Bob Sisson
> 1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
> Gaithersburg MD
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: x[email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf
> Of tomw
> Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 10:48 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box
>
>
> "I'm working on it. No guarantees but I think it is a good idea....no? 
> Any
> reason you can see for not doing it? Much better pricing than from
> Yazaki..."
>
> Seems good to me, at least when the chargers become more widespread, since
> diyers like me who use a standard 240VAC/50A receptacle at home could then
> use the charging stations. I'm sure not going to install the receptacle on
> my car and install a charger in my garage. Myself, I don't see why just
> providing NEMA 14-50 outlets isn't good enough, when it is good enough for
> RV parks. Works fine for me at home, and the GFCI never trips by 
> accident.
> It did trip once when I dropped a lead from a cell log 8 and it hit the
> battery box (end of cell log 8). Now I hook up the cell log BEFORE I
> connect AC to the charger :^) - unisolated Manzanita.
> -- 
> View this message in context:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-b
> ox-tp2495729p2527369.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok...After doing some more research I see that my question wasn't really
relevant... the J1772 is more than a "Plug" it is a Smart connector that
describes both the physical and data interface...

This allows you to plug in and charge later, or charge at varying rates
depending on the time of date/rates etc... I guess it could also be part of
that car-as-storage-cell cell thing where you TAKE from your car during peak
loads and charge at night..

That all said, they do seem to be a bit close to the chest about the
workings of it, and how to make a "dumb" version work for people with older
(DIY) cars who just want to charge...

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Bob Sisson
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 11:16 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

Do any of the MARINE connections use a pre-connection like the J1772 that
anticipates the plug being pulled and drops the power before the main
connection is broken while hot??

What is the thinking behind the J1772? To prevent arcing or an enhanced
safety?

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of tomw
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 10:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box


"I'm working on it. No guarantees but I think it is a good idea....no? Any
reason you can see for not doing it? Much better pricing than from
Yazaki..."

Seems good to me, at least when the chargers become more widespread, since
diyers like me who use a standard 240VAC/50A receptacle at home could then
use the charging stations. I'm sure not going to install the receptacle on
my car and install a charger in my garage. Myself, I don't see why just
providing NEMA 14-50 outlets isn't good enough, when it is good enough for
RV parks. Works fine for me at home, and the GFCI never trips by accident. 
It did trip once when I dropped a lead from a cell log 8 and it hit the
battery box (end of cell log 8). Now I hook up the cell log BEFORE I
connect AC to the charger :^) - unisolated Manzanita.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Adapter-b
ox-tp2495729p2527369.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Improve safety and user experience, prolong life of connector and EVSE
contactor, prevent vehicle from driving off when plugged in.

It's a nice to have feature, doesn't cost much to implement, but, not
really necessary...







> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Do any of the MARINE connections use a pre-connection like the J1772 that
> > anticipates the plug being pulled and drops the power before the main
> > connection is broken while hot??
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, but $700 for a CONNECTOR, never mind the stuff to connect to it... a
70A-220V RV connector is $195 and comes with a plug, a receptacle and maybe
even a cord...

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter Gabrielsson
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 2:32 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

Improve safety and user experience, prolong life of connector and EVSE
contactor, prevent vehicle from driving off when plugged in.

It's a nice to have feature, doesn't cost much to implement, but, not
really necessary...







> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Do any of the MARINE connections use a pre-connection like the J1772 that
> > anticipates the plug being pulled and drops the power before the main
> > connection is broken while hot??
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Considering the J1772 class II connection: The Receptacle in the EV has 5
pins, Everyone uses two for 240VAC. and one for common. the Pilot must be
always used it only has a small silicon diode (1N4001 ) in series with a
2.73 K resistor to common. and a second 1.3K resistor is paralleled with the
2.73K to reduce the resistance to 1.1K which feeds back to the supply to
request power "ON" Most manufacturers are not implementing the "Duty Cycle "
as a indicator to the charger as to how much power is available they just
inexpensively limit charger input to 240 VAC @ 30 A. (It is CHEAPER, and 99%
of drivers don't know or understand all that.)
I sugest installing the J1772 receptacle on the exterior under a
fuel flap or door. and moving the "Conventional" connector into the trunk or
under the hood near the on-board charger. You will likely be using that at
home in the garage or under supervision and the J1772 you might use
unsupervised in a public place. For the home , continue using the outlet you
have o if it is working why change? If you are buying anew electric with
J1772 built in, get a manual unit like the Spa disconnect at
http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Disconnect-GFCI-Load-Center-240V-up-to-60A=
-P9279C632.aspx
for only $150, and add a +12V / -12 V square wave as the Pilot from a
small IC oscillator and put a series one K resistor to the pin 5 Pilot line
to turn on the on board charging circuitry. Plug cord into car then switch
on power. stitch off power before unplugging to minimize arcing and make
plugs last longer.
Doing it this way can save you hundreds, but does require a
"Responsible" attitude on your part. This is not more safe than plugging
into the dryer outlet, so use it with care, I am not selling it to you I am
only mentioning it as an educational point.
Remember as the UBEW says, that Wiring is no hobby if you have not
been properly trained, hire a licensed Electrician.
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
----------------------------

On Sun, Sep 5, 2010 at 2:31 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Improve safety and user experience, prolong life of connector and EVSE
> > contactor, prevent vehicle from driving off when plugged in.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was merely referring to the proximity feature, not the cost of the
connectors or EVSE itself. Where do you get $700 from?





> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Yea, but $700 for a CONNECTOR, never mind the stuff to connect to it... a
> > 70A-220V RV connector is $195 and comes with a plug, a receptacle and may=
> be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The J1772 Socket is $125 plus shipping here

http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/J1772-Socket-female-10022.h
tm

Not $700.... looks cheaper than $195 as well.....



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter Gabrielsson
Sent: Sunday, September 05, 2010 10:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

I was merely referring to the proximity feature, not the cost of the
connectors or EVSE itself. Where do you get $700 from?





> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Yea, but $700 for a CONNECTOR, never mind the stuff to connect to it... a
> > 70A-220V RV connector is $195 and comes with a plug, a receptacle and
> maybe
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*I was following your lead for "Standardization" which would require a car
receptacle, ($125), then a plug and cord set ($450) and the Spa disconnect,
($150) and a 40 amp 240 V. breaker in the supply panel and wiring to
connect ($50), for a total of $775.00 with no permits, or professional
electrician labor included. Also without the couple of small circuits needed
to imitate the "Pilot" signals that would make it compatible with J1772. Or
you could buy the receptacle and install it in your car then buy a UL
approved J1772 charging outlet and have an Electrician install it with
proper permitting and inspections etc. for about $4,000 if you prefer.
(Outlet $3,000 and installation another $800 to $1,200.)
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
It=92s estimated that the existing U.S. electrical grid has sufficient
capacity
to fully fuel three-quarters of the nation=92s 217 million passenger vehic=
les
*.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
------------------------------
On Sun, Sep 5, 2010 at 10:20 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The J1772 Socket is $125 plus shipping here
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis

That is if you go totally over to J1772. If you just want the option of
using a remote J1772 enabled charging station, the plug socket is all you
need and the Pilot signal electronics.

Then keep your home based charging options the same. I think it was you
that said you move the J1772 socket to the fuel tank area and then put your
normal connection that you use at home in the trunk or under the hood. 

I do like the manual disconnect idea.

http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/main.sc 


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Monday, September 06, 2010 4:07 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Adapter box

*I was following your lead for "Standardization" which would require a car
receptacle, ($125), then a plug and cord set ($450) and the Spa disconnect,
($150) and a 40 amp 240 V. breaker in the supply panel and wiring to
connect ($50), for a total of $775.00 with no permits, or professional
electrician labor included. Also without the couple of small circuits needed
to imitate the "Pilot" signals that would make it compatible with J1772. Or
you could buy the receptacle and install it in your car then buy a UL
approved J1772 charging outlet and have an Electrician install it with
proper permitting and inspections etc. for about $4,000 if you prefer.
(Outlet $3,000 and installation another $800 to $1,200.)
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
It's estimated that the existing U.S. electrical grid has sufficient
capacity
to fully fuel three-quarters of the nation's 217 million passenger vehicles
*.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------
On Sun, Sep 5, 2010 at 10:20 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The J1772 Socket is $125 plus shipping here
> >
> ...


----------

